# Heated Socks Suggestions



## kozal01 (Oct 11, 2010)

Ok with the cold hunting season coming up quick Im once again on the search for something that will keep my feet warm during those long sits. Last year I bought a pair of insulated waterproof Rocky boots that failed to keep my toes warm. Ive tried layering socks, thick wool socks, different boots and nothing I do will keep my toes warm and nothing can ruin a hunt more than having frozen feet, especially when youre trying to sit motionless all day. Anyways, this year I thought about trying to find a decent set of battery powered socks but reviews for the Cabela's heated socks and the brand Dicks sporting goods sell get terrible reviews. Anyone here have any experience with them or could maybe give me another suggestion for keeping me feet warm this season?


----------



## popy (Mar 7, 2010)

Those darn things zap the crap out of me, I can't use them. I just suffer with the thinsulate, and layered wool.:yikes:


----------



## mwakely (Jan 7, 2004)

kozal01 said:


> Ok with the cold hunting season coming up quick Im once again on the search for something that will keep my feet warm during those long sits. Last year I bought a pair of insulated waterproof Rocky boots that failed to keep my toes warm. Ive tried layering socks, thick wool socks, different boots and nothing I do will keep my toes warm and nothing can ruin a hunt more than having frozen feet, especially when youre trying to sit motionless all day. Anyways, this year I thought about trying to find a decent set of battery powered socks but reviews for the Cabela's heated socks and the brand Dicks sporting goods sell get terrible reviews. Anyone here have any experience with them or could maybe give me another suggestion for keeping me feet warm this season?


Get your self a set of LaCross Ice Kings and wool socks. Be sure you have wiggle room in the toes. Your feet will not get too cold. Try spraying your foot with an anti-persperiant that helps. You are wasting your money on electric socks.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

If you are tired of cold feet quit messing around and buy a pair of boots made by Northern Outfitters. I've had all day hunts in 30 degree below weather and my feet did not get cold. I also wear a very light weight pair of wicking style socks.
http://northernoutfitters.com/~northe53/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=68&products_id=188

A good friend of mine wears the next pair up from these. He has hunted polar bear in minus 50 degree weather without getting cold feet.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Nothing makes me more miserable than cold feet and hands. I have wool socks and the best boots I could get within my budget that were comfortable and that I could walk in but my feet would still get cold after sitting for long periods. I started wearing thin polypropylene socks with my wool socks. They wick moisture away from your skin and keep you warmer. If my toes get cold, I just toss in toe warmers until they warm up. If they get too hot, I take the warmers out and seal them in a zip lock bag for later use. I switched to a polypropylene shirt to wear under a wool shirt or sweater to wick sweat away and this really helps. For hands, I wear a thin pair of gloves under a pair of shooting mittens and use hand warms if needed. You didn't mention pants, but I'll throw this out there anyway. I stopped using long johns years ago because good ones are expensive and the others would either stretch out or shrink. Now I wear an old pair of jeans tucked into my boots and then a pair of surplus wool army pants. Denim is a great insulator. My legs have never been warmer and when I get back the camp, I can pull off the wool pants and still be dressed.


----------



## kozal01 (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys. The boots I have are 1000 gram thinsulate, I thought that would have been plenty to keep me warm. I hunt in the swamp/ wetlands so I wear rubber boots out and switch into the insulated boots at the tree, at that time I switch out socks too. Before I buy another pair of boots I will try some of the moisture wicking socks that you guys suggested and see if those work better. Those pac boots look very warm, I just worry about being able to climb with those on, they look pretty bulky. The rest of my body usually stays pretty warm because im able to use layers. For my hands I have a pair of thin gloves and I have a pouch around my waist that I put my hands in when they get cold, that works very well and the thin gloves still allow me to shoot my bow or rifle. My feet are my biggest issue.


----------



## IamNotGoodAtHuntingYet (Sep 25, 2011)

If you really want to keep your feet warm then the best boots I have ever owned are called "ice man" boots. I got them on sale at Dunhams for like 50 dollars.

http://www.rogansshoes.com/585130/p...CID=00011012&gclid=CKfC4eqpuasCFYjBKgodz1Mqew

(Ignore the price, because Dunhams routinely has Sunday/Monday Specials on these things in November for 45-55 dollars)

They are big and bulky, like an astronaut, but they are crazy warm and water resistant.


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Your boots and socks are probably fine. In fact your feet are probably sweating and then getting cold. Grabber toe warmers work great and they have other options like insoles. Most stores carry them.

http://www.warmers.com/Category.aspx?Cat=68


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Have you tried Smartwool socks?


----------



## misupercooner (Nov 14, 2009)

the ones from cabelas suck mine are brand new i only wore them once if you want them ill let you have them


----------



## mkriep2006 (Mar 28, 2011)

i have a severe issue with cold feet, i struggled for years trying everything, Finnally i have come up with a system that works for me!,, I utilize pretty much all of the suggestions that people have made, My feet do sweat terribly, even when its cold, so what i do is wear very thin sox for my walk out, when i get settled in my stand, Before i pull up my weapon i pull my boots off swap out my light sox with thin moisture wicking sox and some nice woollies!, i'll sit til my feet start to get cold, than i pull my boots of put in some foot warmers, that I put some boot covers on with warmers in them, the boot covers/insulators slip over your boots and keep the boot itself from getting cold you can find em for like $20 or $30, I know i know, what about smelly feet, well, its a choice between taking the chance of scent and my feet freezing i'll take the chance!! it's a lot of work with this regime but it has solved my frozen foot problem, and i haven't had any trouble the last few years being successful.


----------



## aquanator (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm with Brookie1 on this one, those hand warmers are cheap and last like 8 hours. One in each boot, every couple of hours take it out and expose it to fresh air, and your feet will be toasty reagrdless of what boots or socks you're wearing.


----------



## kozal01 (Oct 11, 2010)

Ive tried the hand and feet warmers in the past but as soon as I put them in my boots they go cold. Maybe Ill try another brand. Anyways, some great suggestions, I think I will pass on the electric socks and try a few different suggestions. Thanks a ton for the help everyone!


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Buy the grabbers and make sure to use the ones designed for your toes. They have a sticky side so they stay put. I put them on the outer layer of socks and they literally wrap around the front of your toes. I buy my boots to fit so I only need to wear a liner and then good quality hiking socks. Be sure to expose them to air first and you will feel them getting warm before sticking them to your socks.


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

I too used to suffer cold feet on stand. I bought a pair of LaCross Ice man felt pack boots. Its been the best money I ever spent. I now can stay out all day long without getting cold feet. I buy sweat wicking socks too. The best I can find. 

A tip I got from an older camp member was buy extra large boots. Loosen the strings on them when you get to stand. The extra room allows your feet to breath and doesn't cut off the circulation around your ankles.


----------



## Scott K (Aug 26, 2008)

kozal01 said:


> Ive tried the hand and feet warmers in the past but as soon as I put them in my boots they go cold. Maybe Ill try another brand. Anyways, some great suggestions, I think I will pass on the electric socks and try a few different suggestions. Thanks a ton for the help everyone!


The only way for some of us to have warm feet is with the chemical warmers. No boot+socks combo is ever going to do it alone. Trust me, I've tried almost every possibility.

I had the same problem as you with the toe warmers going cold when I put it in the boot. They need to have at least a little oxygen get to them to work. Make sure you have them on the outside of your socks and don't lace your boots super tight. I haven't tried what aquanator mentioned but I bet that works also.


----------



## dtm4801 (Dec 19, 2005)

Ditto on the toe warmers. I dont put them on right away. I sit for an hour or two (depending on how cold it is) and then open a package and let it sit out and absord the oxygen for about 5 minutes and then take my boots off and put them on my toes. It will usually last two hours or so. They should last longer, but the boots cut off any air to the heating pad, so it goes out (just like putting it in a ziploc). Obviously, you need to move to do this, so during late bow season put them on right before daylight.

Hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## cr85rider953 (Oct 11, 2010)

misupercooner said:


> the ones from cabelas suck mine are brand new i only wore them once if you want them ill let you have them


 :lol: I have a pair from Cabelas and they were a complete waste of money. Like most people have already said, moisture wicking socks with wools socks and some toe warmers. this works just fine for me.


----------



## vampile (Nov 4, 2008)

everyone pretty much covvered my technique too. the toe warmers are great. I wear a pair of regular athletic socks and a pair of wools. throw a toe warmer in just when i THINK my feet are getting cold. key is to loosen the boot strings when you are on stand. Sometimes, i untie them all together. then you can wiggle your toes and not have to move your boots. it makes a world of difference.


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

Now obviously this is just my personal opinion, but I always thought pack boots like the LaCrosse were always the way to go. However, I didn't want to walk very far in them, but needed them when sitting for longer periods of time. I then switched to 800gram and 1000gram boots from Wolverine. I use the 800gram in bow season and the 1000gram after November 15th and I now stay warm. How?

It's simple, I think some, not all, might be missing an important factor about staying warm. Sure, you can't leave your feet or hands too exposed, but your CORE temperature is just as important in many many cases. Unless you hunt mid December in the UP, it doesn't really get that cold in Michigan, at least like other areas of the country. Sure it's cold, but not that cold. I think one of the biggest things to re-consider is how do you dress for your core body. Your feet getting cold is a combination of how insulated your feet are, but also how hard your body has to work to maintain your core temperature. If your feet are getting cold and you buy heavier boots and still get cold, you need to re-evaluate how you dress up top. Are you wearing sufficient head gear for the weather? (knit hat, face mask, covering the ears, etc). Are you wearing proper layers with base layers, insulating layers, and how is your outer layer? Is it wind proof? Etc. Same for the legs. I often see far too many hunters wearing long johns and jeans = NOT GOOD. 

I used to have to use the foot warmers as well. Since I started dressing properly, I no longer have to use them. 

Think about it, everyone knows that if your core is cooling and your body is fighting to keep it warm, it will start to shut down and restrict blood flow to protect the core from cooling down. The body will restrict blood flow to the hands and feet first in natural self-preservation.


----------

